# Tool repair. Gas or Electric?



## 12bolts (Jul 15, 2017)

I found a pair of 36" Stilsons in a pile of junk. They look like these, only bigger
	

		
			
		

		
	




The handle and fixed jaw have "Drop Forged" marked on them. I'm guessing the moving jaw is too.
The frame that contains the adjusting wheel is broken.



It is 16 mm wide, and 5 mm thick at the break. The web at the break is 14 mm at its thickest, and 9 mm at its thinnest. If you click the image you can read the dimensions.
I am pretty sure the frame part is cast. I can see a parting line. It is a reasonably hard metal but a file will cut it.

I just chanced upon these and they cost nothing. I am able to gas weld, (Brazing), or electric, (MMA) myself, but I do not have TIG or MIG.
What does the brains trust here think about either of those for a repair?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 15, 2017)

G'Day Phil!
i reckon the problem is going to be penetration.
i suppose you could V notch the crack and use arc welding (SMAW) with Nickel/Iron rod and hit it from both sides
preheat and use a copper backer.
i'd think about trying to get the inside first, then go to the (easier) outside welding
then grind to fit as necessary.

brazing will hold for light repairs and could be sufficient if you respected the limits of the repair.
i'd like to see how it comes along and what others may have to input


----------

